# where Thai Silk Flowerhorn sale ?



## peterchew

hi, 
i am new! anyone know Thai Silk Flowerhorn sale ? i never have fish, but my wife like the pretty cloure! is this fish easy to care ? 
and i have 1 shell turtle , can they live together ?
thks!


----------



## fish

*f/s flowerhorn*

i have 2 flowerhorn left :$300.00 and $250.00 obo
call 604 218 5076


----------



## eternity302

Not to derail... but dun thai silk flowerhorn look like this? That's what you're looking for right?


----------



## pisces

Thai Silk Flowerhorn and shell turtle i dont think can be living together, anyway, if u still looking the Thai Silk Flowerhorn, i got one from BCA last month,i can sent to his contact for u!


----------

